# Activar WiFi ... (Solucionado)

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pues eso, ¿cómo puedo activar la conexión inalámbrica?

Desde el inicio se levanta en segundo plano y no encuentro la manera de activarla, ya sé que por defecto usa la conexión directa de cable pero en las pruebas realizadas todo me falla, ni conectando el RJ45 ni desconectado la WiFi se activa .... ????

Gracias por responder, saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Si tienes activado el NetworkManager suele pasar eso.

Prueba como root: killall NetworkManager antes de reiniciar net.wlan0 y si llega el caso usa ifconfig, route e iwconfig en vez de wpa_supplicant.

Alguna vez me ha ocurrido que el driver de la tarjeta no se carga correctamente y un rmmod nombre-driver seguido de modprobe nombre-driver lo arregla en mi caso nombre-driver=b43.

----------

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

juder ... si antes estaba confundido ahora lo estoy más todavía ...

¿Cómo es que estoy conectado a la red y el proceso no se encuentra?

????????????

Prueba de ello es que estoy enviando este mensaje al foro ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData:

Ni apagando la Ethernet (ifconfig eth0 down) funciona levantar la WiFi ...

[IMG]http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/1895/pantallazorootlocalhostd.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Este gráfico de Wicd tampoco funciona pulsando el botón conectar ...

----------

## Arctic

Prueba esto:

```
iwlist wlan0 scanning
```

y fijate si tu red aparece.

Salu2

----------

## Luciernaga

Respuesta para Arctic ...

[IMG]http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esta es mi red inalámbrica, por supuesto, es más, también detecta otras redes al alcance ...

Pero debo agregar más información, veamos ...

Este equipo está conectado a mi red local, por tanto es un cliente del servidor que proporciona acceso via DHCP a WAN ...

Con la red cableada se conecta perfectamente sin problemas.

Sin embargo, si tengo el servidor apagado no se puede conectar a Internet, a menos que lo haga via WiFi.

Este equipo tal cual está no tengo ningún problema para conectarse con Windows 8 Release Preview ni con Slackware 13.37, todos con sistemas ~x86_64.

Ahora bien, qué pinta esta ventana de diálogo que aparece cuando inicio las Xs.

[IMG]http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/1654/pantallazoconexinderedc.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por supuesto que NO APARECE si tengo el servidor encendido y conectado, es decir, si arranco el equipo cliente con la red local encendida.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## Arctic

Has probado a usar wicd ???? Es que me ha parecido ver un gnome-terminal en la captura y es una forma rapida y fiable de comprobar porque no enlazas , al igual la configuracion de tu wpa_supplicant.conf es erronea o porque falta algun algoritmo en el kernel para wpa2 que es la que tienes activada.

Para iniciar wicd , debes de eliminar el scrip de arranque de /etc/init.d de wpa_supplicant y dhcpcd y creo que hace falta activar el dbus y el wicd.

Para wpa2 el fichero de configuracion debe de ser como este , en mi red funciona perfecto:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

#ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="varnus"

   scan_ssid=1

   proto=RSN

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk=SOME_PASSWORD   

}
```

De paso echa un vistazo a ver que cuenta tu dmesg:

```
dmesg | grep wlan0
```

Salu2

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora bien, qué pinta esta ventana de diálogo que aparece cuando inicio las Xs.
> 
> [IMG]http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/1654/pantallazoconexinderedc.png[/IMG]

 

Buena pregunta, a mi me parece que si tienes conectado el cable a algun sitio y net.eth0 en el runlevel default te pide instrucciones para activarlo.

----------

## Luciernaga

Bien, al parecer es un problema del driver, o eso me parece ... ¿porqué? ... veamos ...

La interfaz (dispositivo de hardware) según el manual de la placa base es el siguiente:

ASUS WiFi-AP Solo 54 Mbps IEEE 802.11b and backwards compatible with 11 Mbps IEEE 802.11b

El núcleo de Linux (3.2.12-gentoo) me lo reconoce como un Atheros 5 y lo compila (creo) correctamente.

La conexión a WAN (ADSL) es mediante un Router Huawei HG556a de Vodafone, con soporte para frecuencias 'n'.

También tengo un AccessPoint MIMO con soporte para frecuencias b/g sin configurar, es decir, con conexión libre.

Las conexiones cableadas a Internet se filtran a través de un servidor de red local.

El equipo en cuestión es un cliente de la red local cableada sin problemas.

Al arrancar el equipo con Gentoo no se conecta automáticamente a la red y proyecta esta ventana de diálogo ...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/pantallazoconexinderedc.png/

Hasta aquí todo parece normal pero estoy sin conexión a WAN ...

Si levanto Wicd y pulso el botón [Conectar] de la red cableada se conecta y tengo línea, pulsando otra vez se desconecta, hasta aquí normal, pero si intento conectar via WiFi al Router Vodafone no lo consigo de ninguna manera ...  :Sad: 

Hoy he probado una alternativa y ha funcionado.

He conectado el AccesPoint al Router directamente y a través de Wicd he conectado a la WiFi pulsando el botón [Conectar] y ha funcionado, teniendo línea como lo prueban las siguientes imágenes ...

[IMG]http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/1886/pantallazogestorderedwi.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG]http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/9059/pantallazorootlocalhostz.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por consiguiente, doy por sentado que el driver de Linux es INCAPAZ de conectarse a una frecuencia 'n' con protocolo de cifrado WPA2 mientras que en Windows si se consigue perfectamente.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Arctic

Yo uso drivers atheros en la wifi en un punto N y WPA2, coge todas las frecuencias perfectamente, el problema esta en compilar cfg80211 como modulo , entonces el regcod puede cambiar las frecuencias al rango permitido en tu pais o el que venga en el firmware de la tarjeta.

Los drivers wireless del kernel no tienen nada que envidiar a los de windows sobre todo los de atheros e intel, pero lo que si te puede limitar el buen funcionamiento de estos es una mala configuracion del kernel.

Salu2

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Yo uso drivers atheros en la wifi en un punto N y WPA2, coge todas las frecuencias perfectamente, el problema esta en compilar cfg80211 como modulo , entonces el regcod puede cambiar las frecuencias al rango permitido en tu pais o el que venga en el firmware de la tarjeta.
> 
> Los drivers wireless del kernel no tienen nada que envidiar a los de windows sobre todo los de atheros e intel, pero lo que si te puede limitar el buen funcionamiento de estos es una mala configuracion del kernel.
> 
> Salu2

 

Pues sí, tomo muy buena nota de ello ... gracias  :Smile: 

----------

